# Perfect Scalloped Potatoes



## Kayelle (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll be making this to go with our Christmas dinner again this year, so thought I'd share.

Perfect Scalloped Potatoes

3 pounds potatoes, peeled, and sliced very thin  ( I use my mandolin)
3 cups milk  
1 clove garlic  
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened  
Coarse salt and freshly ground black pepper  
1 cup heavy cream  
5 ounces Gruyere cheese, grated  
1.     Preheat oven to 325 degrees with a rack set in the lower third of oven.  Combine sliced potatoes and milk in a large saucepan over high heat.  Bring to a boil, and immediately reduce heat to low; cover and simmer  until potatoes are just tender, about 3 minutes.  
2.    Place a  colander over a large bowl and drain potatoes, reserving milk. You  should have 2 cups of thick, starchy milk. If potatoes have absorbed  more than 1 cup of milk, add enough milk to bring the reserved milk  volume to 2 cups.  
3.    Rub a 3 1/2-quart oval baking dish with garlic  and butter. Arrange sliced potatoes in the baking dish; season with  salt and pepper. Dot with remaining butter and pour over reserved  cooking milk and cream. Sprinkle cheese over top.  
4.    Transfer  baking dish to oven and bake until cheese becomes deep golden brown and  milk has reduced and thickened, 80 min approx


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds great, KL!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 18, 2012)

No cheese between the layers ??

I have been searching for the perfect recipe forever and this looks super promising, especially with the starchy milk.

But I do think that it needs cheese within and not just on top ...

At any rate, thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds yummy, Kayelle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mmmmm...Potatoes.  This sound perfect, thanks Kayelle.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Kayelle! This does sound perfect just this way. I am making this and I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## inchrisin (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm coming over!


----------



## jkath (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh that sounds incredibly decadent and delicious! 
Question - which potatoes do you use for this? Because of wanting the starchy-milk, would you opt for a more starchy potato, such as a purple or pink, rather than russet or white?

PS: Gruyere is ALWAYS a favorite with me!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2012)

jennyema said:


> No cheese between the layers ??
> 
> I have been searching for the perfect recipe forever and this looks super promising, especially with the starchy milk.
> 
> ...



Jenny, you could easily turn this Scalloped Potato recipe into Au Gratin Potatoes with the addition of more cheese between the layers, although I've never done it.

I use russet potatoes, jkath.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 26, 2012)

Kayelle, I copied your recipe and gave it to my niece. She made them Christmas morning (exactly per your recipe) while I was occupied with my bean dish for our wonderful Christmas buffet. We had as much food and more than we did at Thanksgiving. Everyone loved your perfect scalloped potatoes! Thank you for the recipe it is delicious


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for the report CM! I just love hearing how my recipes turn out for others.  We really enjoyed them also along with our prime rib, steamed asparagus, and Christmas fruit salad.  The combination was just perfect.
This time I made the potatos in my 6 qt. Nesco roaster in order to free up my oven, and it worked out perfectly.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 26, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks so much for the report CM! I just love hearing how my recipes turn out for others. We really enjoyed them also along with our prime rib, steamed asparagus, and Christmas fruit salad. The combination was just perfect.
> This time I made the potatos in my 6 qt. Nesco roaster in order to free up my oven, and it worked out perfectly.


 
We made 3 batches of them as there were nearly 20 - 25 of us. Fortunately my sister-in-law has 2 ovens. Not much of it left but I did manage to smuggle home a small container for tonight


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Kayelle, I copied your recipe and gave it to my niece. She made them Christmas morning (exactly per your recipe) while I was occupied with my bean dish for our wonderful Christmas buffet. We had as much food and more than we did at Thanksgiving. Everyone loved your perfect scalloped potatoes! Thank you for the recipe it is delicious



So Junie did a good job???  She needs some name credit, too!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So Junie did a good job??? She needs some name credit, too!


 
yeah Snoopy, she did fine


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2012)

I have never added cheese to my scalloped potatoes. I always thought of added cheese to a casserole instantly made it an au gratin casserole. Maybe I am just a purist at heart and don't know it.


----------

